# Aquatraders.com order



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys!
I'm planing to order an Odyssea lighthttp://www.aquatraders.com/20-inch-4x18W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52302.htm from aquatraders.com
Over 200$ delivery is free. I have 57$.
Anyone interested in something? We can make one big order.

Regards,
Claude

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

go to the home page it states free shipping over $200 for lower 48 states not canada.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If you struck a deal Let me know... Shipping to Canada IS not free from these guys.

If its free shipping ill make up the diffrence for you


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

If you can get your orders shipped to CBIUSA, I am planning a trip down to Niagara either next or next next weekend to pickup my own orders from Aquatrades =)
free shipping to cbiusa as it is part of the 48 states


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If it's free shipping, I want this light! 

http://www.aquatraders.com/48-inch-2x54W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52123p.htm


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

If you go over 100.00 you can get zinged for customs fees and taxes by USPS


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I want this light

http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Freshwater-Bright-p/56204.htm


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Since there is no free delivery, I made my order.

Maybe, next time we can share delivery.

Thanks!
Claude


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

TankCla said:


> Since there is no free delivery, I made my order.
> 
> Maybe, next time we can share delivery.
> 
> ...


Please let us know if you get ding by brokerage



Tim said:


> If you go over 100.00 you can get zinged for customs fees and taxes by USPS


I think the legal point is $20


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

On my order from that site, they declared the package value as being $399. I paid $109 for the light. Guess how much I got nailed with in customs fees. You do the math. I told them off and I got some store credit from them.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Going from memory, I ordered a quad 4 and it was 105 + 39 shipping. I got it and there were no fees or taxes and it had gone through customs.

The shipping label said $100 + 45 shipping.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

vaporize said:


> Please let us know if you get ding by brokerage


Got my light today. No extra fees.


----------

